# Netbook Asus: częste pady kernela

## michal_pl

Mam taki problem z moim netbookiem Asus 1201n. Często zawiesza się jądro podczas zwykłej pracy i następuje restart. (czasami nawet kilka razy w ciągu dnia). Próbowałem na różnych wersjach jądra począwszy od 2.6.32 kończąc na 2.6.35. Testowałem na vanilla-sources, gentoo-sources i ck-sources. Gdzie szukać przyczyny tego problemu? W logach nic pomocnego nie znalazłem. System 64 bitowy.

Konfiguracja sprzętowa:

- Atom N330

- grafika nVidia ION (sterownik właśnościowy)

- wifi Realtek (działa na ręcznie doinstalowanym module r8192se_pci. Nie został jeszcze zamieszczony w jądrze)

- ethernet Atheros

Konfiguracja jądra: http://wklej.org/id/384387/

----------

## Kajan

Na stronie http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/ masz trochę info o innych modelach asusa Eee.

Jak skonfigurować jajko dla Atom N330 -> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Asus_EeeBox_PC_EB1501

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Pewny jestes, ze to z wini jadra a nie z wini przegrzewajacej sie grafiki/uszkodzenia sprzetu?

----------

## ender74

 *michal_pl wrote:*   

> Mam taki problem z moim netbookiem Asus 1201n. 

 

Zgadza się masz problem ze sprzętem - posiadam identyczny model i pracuje bez wieszania/restartów na kernelach tuxonice 2.6.30-34.

Jedyne co w nim zmieniłem to bios do wersji z maja 2010.

----------

## michal_pl

@ender47

Jakie masz temperatury grafiki i cpu?

----------

## soban_

Ja bym sprawdzil chlodzenie (zwlaszcza czy kurz nie zapchal chlodzenia), oraz czy wiatraki wszystkie dobrze sie kreca.

----------

## ender74

 *michal_pl wrote:*   

> @ender47
> 
> Jakie masz temperatury grafiki i cpu?

 

Gdy w domu jest 24-26 CPU w stresie dochodzi do 82oC pomiar za pomocą acpi moduł coretemp pokazuje w tym samym czasie 56oC.

Grafiki ok 50oC.

----------

